# Aug 24-26, 2012 Golden River Sports Fall Swap and Sale



## PattyNYCO (Mar 21, 2005)

More boats coming in today include:

Jackson Villian S - Orange/White/Yellow​​Jackson Superstar - Orange​​Dagger Mamba 7.5 - Green​​Wavesport Diesel 65 - Ice​​Liquid Logic Hoss - Blue​​Fluid Spice - Orange​​Pyranha S Ammo - Orange / Black​​Prijon Delirious - Yellow​​Dagger RPM​​​​Dry tops, skirts, paddles and helmets too!​​​​More to come tonight and tomorrow!​​


----------

